# P00B4 and windshield wipers



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Causes for this code, P00B4, may include: 

Defective radiator or other coolant temperature sensor (CTS) 
Dirty/plugged sensor pickup 
Sensor O-ring/Gasket leaking 
Broken or damaged wiring harness 
Fuse ECM issue 
Pin/connector problem (corrosion, melting, broken lock tab etc.)

Read more at: P00B4 Radiator Coolant Temperature Sensor Circuit High









P00B7 - ECM Code Reader


I currently have (1) 2011 and (2) 2012 Cruze LS for kids, and had 2 others previously (those were bought new and zero problems....hence why I bought 3 used ones....). The 2011 is on its 3rd T-stat, the last one done by GM dealer a month ago. Symptoms continuing with idle/park overheating/AC...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

